# Directx 9 and gta: san andreas



## ~V+ (Feb 26, 2006)

I bought gta: sa today and installed it, I had a problem in which before I went to the loading screen, it dumped me to the desktop, I looked up the problem and it says that in order to fix it I need to install directx 9.

I have directx9 installed but the game doesnt see it anywhere, thereby refusing to start, how do I fix this?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

The game comes with DX9 right?
Just reinstall it.. 

You meet all the requirements?
Is it giving any error about DX9? 
Or you just guessing it's the same error?
You have your latest video and audio drivers?

BTW, the newest DX is 9c... 
You can find the version if you run a "dxdiag".. < enter that in the run command, without quotes.. 

Could you give your PC specs also please?.. 

I don't know what you've tried or your PC skill level, so those are just some starting points.. 

SA is an awsome game, and I hope you get to enjoy it.. 
When you do get playing, please feel free to post in the "Random GTA SA rocks" thread.. 
:up:


----------

